# Dendrobium Love Memory ‘Fizz’



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2011)

First blooming of this young plant I bought last year. One of my favorite.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 12, 2011)

Stunning! Mine is similar but as intense.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes -- and nice lighting in the photo.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice in every way!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! A real stunner and the reason I grow soft canes.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful! I need some softcanes.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice...   Do most of these' Yamamoto dends' bloom while the cane is still leafed?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

Paphioboy, I think all the nobile type Dendrobiums I grow by now are Yamamoto's hybrids. They need a rather short and not too cold rest and I think that is why they often keep their foliage.


----------



## etex (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic first blooming! The blooms are gorgeous!!


----------

